# Canine Performance Events



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I know what an earth dog is. It is a terrier trained to hunt underground. They have competitions where the dogs have to find a caged rat in an underground maze setup. Never heard the term road dog before.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, not even Wikipedia knows what a road dog is LOL

Thanks Rob !!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> While searching for physical rehab facilities for dogs, I ran across this ....
> 
> 
> 
> What's an earthdog? A road dog?


Some would disagree with referring to all these events as "performance" events. Performance events would be events meant to test the specific breed's purpose. Sporting dogs would be hunt or field events, terriers would be earth dog events, hersing breed would be herding events, some of the working breeds would be drafting, etc. The others obedience, agility, flyball, freestyle, disc dog, tracking would be companion events. 
But as for your question I have no idea what a road dog is. As Oakley's Dad said earthdog events involve terriers displaying the ability, drive and courage to go underground to get to vermen.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah...it CAN be a controversial debate on what is a performance event. I have NO IDEA what a ROAD DOG is...???!!! lol...maybe they made it up!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

I believe road dog refers to the draft type work some breeds were used to do. I believe Bernenes Mt dog are among them.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hahaha, Caue's a ROAD DOG !!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That's a cool picture.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's Rob's Caue (Oakly's Dad). Hope you're not mad at me Rob !!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

If flapping flews is a competition then I thing Caue would win hands down! ::: With my new job he is loving being a road dog!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

From what I can tell, road events are aimed at dogs like Dalmatians, whose original purpose was to be be a carriage dog. At least that's what came up when I googled it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

7. Road Dog 

A phrase that describes a woman that's hit the wall due to age or wear and tear. Wear and tear is usually the result of smoking.

_Look at her, she's a road dog._

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=road+dog


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> 7. Road Dog
> 
> A phrase that describes a woman that's hit the wall due to age or wear and tear. Wear and tear is usually the result of smoking.
> 
> ...


WOW! Am I glad my name is NOT Jim :no: :uhoh:  :bowrofl:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL ... no kidding !! And check out Jo


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yikes- here's one of the definitions: "Someone you have been in jail with"
LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, have you looked at "Jill?" 

LOL ... this thread is totally hijacked!

:hijacked:


----------

